# wpa_supplicant problems using iwlwifi

## pgu

I'm having problems getting wifi running on a new machine. 

```
# lspci -s 03:00.0 -k

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 AGN

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

```

```
# dmesg |grep wl

[    1.421341] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.644112] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1 op_mode iwldvm

[    2.644125] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[    2.644128] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[    2.644130] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[    2.644132] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE disabled

[    2.644134] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P enabled

[    2.644137] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205 AGN, REV=0xB0

[    2.644253] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[    2.663091] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    2.680021] systemd-udevd[1289]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

```

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlp3s0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlp3s0 ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp3s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp3s0 ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp3s0 has started, but is inactive

```

```
# ifconfig wlp3s0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether a4:4e:31:13:db:08  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Also when I try to run a scan I get:

```
# wpa_cli 

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

```

 /etc/conf.d/net contains:

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

wpa_cli_wlan0="-G3600"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D nl80211"

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

```

Any pointers?

----------

## spidark

Hallo pgu,

These settings worked for me, hope it helps.

```
# lspci -s 02:00 -k

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 AGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

```

```
# dmesg |grep wl

    2.266114] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

    2.267176] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

    6.532051] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1 op_mode iwldvm

    6.532063] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

    6.532064] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

    6.532065] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

    6.532066] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE enabled

    6.532068] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P enabled

    6.532069] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205 AGN, REV=0xB0

    6.532183] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

    6.549553] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

    6.819228] systemd-udevd[1647]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0

   12.252007] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

   12.258886] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

   12.641709] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

   12.648159] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0
```

```
/etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlp2s0="!wpa_supplicant"

modules_eno1="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd" 

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dnl80211"

config_eno1="dhcp"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"
```

```
.config

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

```

Only problem i have is that i cannot turn off my wifi with the switch on the machine,led on all the time.

RFKILL does not help.

Good luck.

----------

## pgu

Thank you for your help. Unfortunately I can't get it to work. There must be some more documentation on how to do this?

----------

## pgu

It was due to the wifi swtich being off   :Embarassed: 

----------

